# Buying from PA live in WV



## jroush00 (Dec 10, 2011)

I was wondering if someone is selling me a gun that lives in PA, can he drive with me to a ffl in wv and transfer that way?


Thanks 

Josh


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I don't see why not.

AFS


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jroush00 said:


> I was wondering if someone is selling me a gun that lives in PA, can he drive with me to a ffl in wv and transfer that way?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Josh


Yes it can be done.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

jroush00 said:


> I was wondering if someone is selling me a gun that lives in PA, can he drive with me to a ffl in wv and transfer that way?


 I think that would be the CYA "safe way". Remember, only the ATF and the Justice Department can violate Federal Gun Laws. :smt1099


----------



## jroush00 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for all of the help. Have not bought guns in years and now I cant stop!


----------

